
H.R.861 – To Terminate the Environmental Protection Agency - pizza
https://www.congress.gov/bill/115th-congress/house-bill/861
======
pizza
It's only been suggested so far, but this is probably something that deserves
more awareness?

Sponsor: Rep. Gaetz, Matt [R-FL-1]

Cosponsors:

\- Rep. Massie, Thomas [R-KY-4]

\- Rep. Palazzo, Steven M. [R-MS-4]

\- Rep. Loudermilk, Barry [R-GA-11]

